# Rear wheel removal



## wv82 (May 22, 2014)

I have a 1992 MTD riding mower lowes brand was wondering how the rear wheels come off,it has a single bolt with a washer that you take out what do I do from there?Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Normally,it would slide off. The end of the shaft has flats on 2 sides. If it doesn't slide off,spray it with PB Blaster,and put the bolt in about 1/2 way,and then TAP it gently,while pulling on the wheel. It can be a real pain,if it has not been off,before. I've had a couple that had to be cut off the shaft.
The mfgrs,and stores don't put any lube/anti-seize on them , when new, or even when serviced,so,the unknowing owner gets a wheel that's rusted on.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yep and Yep. The rear wheels seize to the axle shaft. If you let the PB soak for several days, You may get lucky. Otherwise, It's an SOB. If you do get lucky and are able to remove the wheel, Clean the axle shaft really well and using steel wool, polish the shaft. Afterwards, Apply the silver "Anti-seize" lubricant paste to the axle shaft and re-install your wheel. If you make it to this point, You might want to consider trying the other side before it's too late!!!


----------

